# Uber is switching insurance from James river to progressive in Texas



## therides (Mar 1, 2016)

Exclusive: Uber will use Progressive Insurance to cover Texas drivers
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-uber-tech-progressive-exclusive-idUSKCN0WX29B


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

It's funny how they showed that "Uber stand" in Portland. They got told to remove it because Uber is not a taxi service nor can they "hold" sections of the street for "rideshare" stands.

Just one more example of Uber unable to compete with cabs if they follow the laws/rules put in place.


----------

